# Terror in Stockholm



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Just a short while ago a terrorattack hit us here in Sweden. A truck drove into a lot of people in a street in Stockholm. So far at least 3 dead, I expect the number will rise. 

Any guesses about the drivers religion?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swede,

I don't know how much longer you can continue to ignore my warnings .... Get the hell out NOW!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably some sort of twisted retribution against the West for Trump's actions on Thursday.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Swede,
> 
> I don't know how much longer you can continue to ignore my warnings .... Get the hell out NOW!


I rather die fighting if need be, fleeing is not my thing.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Now also reports of gunfire from another public space in Stockholm. this ****ing hurts.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Now also reports of gunfire from another public space in Stockholm. this ****ing hurts.


I'm sorry this is happening, I hope your loved ones and friends are safe.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep us informed Swede and stay safe.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stay safe @Swedishsocialist.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope you are away from the dangers.

Keep us posted, first I've heard of this.

What is state of affairs in Sweden about being able to protect yourself? Can you own firearms?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

some news in english from a swedish newspaper, our MSM.

Several people dead in Stockholm | Nyheter | Expressen


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hope you are away from the dangers.
> 
> Keep us posted, first I've heard of this.
> 
> What is state of affairs in Sweden about being able to protect yourself? Can you own firearms?


you can own firearms with a licens, but really hard to get for handguns. shotguns rifles are more acessble. no open/concealed carry of any sort. and not that many guns take out a truck anyway. Personal protection here is way way harder then in the US.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Another expression of the religion of peace. Them diaper-heads don't know what they're getting into once they really piss the Vikings off.

Stay safe Swede.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swede,

FUBAR

That be what it is..


----------

